# String damage



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

One of the pigeons at the Hicksville LIRR has missing toes and a foot with growths from string damage. The pictures are not that clear but you can see the damage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

IF not caught and the string removed, he will probably lose the foot, or worse.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope you will catch this poor bird and remove the string! What a lovely bird.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

While it could be string damage it looks healed and it could have been a trap, car, frost bite or any number of other things. But it just amazes me the strength and toughness of the feral pigeons. Back home upsate we don't have the number of ferals as down here on the Island and the city. I have to be extra careful driving around all day as I see so many and my eye is always drawn to them. It is hard sometimes to tell if they are ferals or someones kit as you see flocks of 10-20 birds grouped up and formation flying. Gotta love seeing them!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In the picture it looks as though there is still string on the left foot. Poor thing.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was at the Hicksville lirr recently and I believe I saw that exact pigeon. He was sitting on a ground nest under the stairs with three fledglings sitting next to him I wanted to catch him and easily could because he was on a nest on the ground and cornered but he was sitting on eggs and I didn't want them to die. A couple of hours later I saw him and another pigeon out pecking around and I looked under the stairs and her mate was sitting on the nest. Perhaps when her young are old enough that just one partner can care for them you can corner her under the stairs and catch her.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

mikis343 said:


> I was at the Hicksville lirr recently and I believe I saw that exact pigeon. He was sitting on a ground nest under the stairs with three fledglings sitting next to him I wanted to catch him and easily could because he was on a nest on the ground and cornered but he was sitting on eggs and I didn't want them to die. A couple of hours later I saw him and another pigeon out pecking around and I looked under the stairs and her mate was sitting on the nest. Perhaps when her young are old enough that just one partner can care for them you can corner her under the stairs and catch her.


Mikis do you have string removal tools ? I heard a seam cutter can be used.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

lg5555 said:


> Mikis do you have string removal tools ? I heard a seam cutter can be used.


I heard that too. I believe I have a seam splitter somewhere around my house I would have to look for it. Ive never dealt with string damage before.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please be very careful not to cut the bird.


----------

